# Why shouldn't you do ovulation tests first thing in the morning?



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

Does anybody know why it is not recommended you do ovulation tests first thing in the morning?  I read somewhere that it can give you a false negative reading.  Does anybody know if this is true?  I had a positive ovulation test on Wednesday morning, tested again at lunchtime and the line was much lighter.


----------



## Tigger(*)Smoggy (Mar 24, 2005)

It is aprently because you body makes the LP surge later in the day, i have been recomended to take do the test with SMU  secound morning urine) which i did try but i had already missed surge am gonna try it again this cycle

it is recomeneded that you take the OPK test sometime in the afternoon.... so says my info pack, im just impatient and i have to do it in the morning. I could test a hundred times a day if i could afford it

good luck and baby dust to all


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Interesting!! I have always told women to test in a morning as the urine is more concentrated so gives a more accurate result. Even if the actual peak of LH occurs in the afternoon you would pick up the surge either on that morning or the morning after.

Ruth


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

I'm not sure whether this also depends on the test you are using.  Having once been given Clearblue sticks by the hospital, I've continued to use these.  The instructions for theses definately say to use the first wee of the morning.
Claire
x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi
ive been using OPKs for a year now and my fertility nurse says test at 7 am and 7pm.

Ladt month i woke up at 4am and tested - neg, then got up at 7am and tested and it was positive.


----------



## KellyT (Mar 2, 2005)

It is so strange, I double checked the leaflet and it definitely says test between 10am and 8pm, but the best time is 2pm and not to use first morning urine!
Thanks for replying


----------

